# E46- how many miles are on yours?



## 3Aims (Mar 25, 2004)

Jan 04 purchase. About 9k miles. Only dealership visit was for an oil change at 7,500 miles. :eeps:


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

101,875

This was taken 2 weeks ago

Problems:
1) Climate control went haywire around 14k was replaced under warranty.
2) 2 Rear window regulators first one at aroune 30k replaced under warranty second one just recently I replaced myself $70.
3) Clutch was slipping, replaced under warranty at 30k, over 70k on new clutch no problems
4) Camshaft sensor went bad around 40k replaced under warranty
5) Gasket at the top of the engine had a very very slight leak and would burn a little bit of oil this was at 80k cost $200 to fix (probably would have been cheaper but I went to the dealer)

The rest I have changed wear and tear items myself brakes, belts, tuneup, etc. About to replaced my control arm bushings.

It may seem like alot but really in 4 years 100k my car has really only cost me the normal maintenance and $200 for a gasket and $70 for a window regulator.

Not to bad.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nearly 62,000


----------



## NC540 (Jul 12, 2004)

wife has 156k on her 1999 323ia. Only problem we've had is replacement of a/c compressor at about 100k. Car runs like it just rolled off the showroom floor. I've always done all maintenance myself (after original 50k warranty). Replaced original spark plugs at 100k and they didn't even have carbon deposits. Auto transmission fluid is original lifetime fluid.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> With the less than stellar reliability and high dealer repairs costs I'd seriously think about buying the BMW extended warranty... if you can afford it.


BMW doesn't offer an extended warranty.

Alex


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

49300 miles, MY2001 build date 6/00, extended service maintenance and regular warranty just ended last month. 

No out of pocket repairs yet (knock on wood), but other than the regular service maintenance repairs, I had the following replaced/repaired under warranty:

sun roof cover clip
front control arm bushings
both front window regulators
water pump/thermostat
exhaust cam shaft sensor
front and rear brakes


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Am I the only one posting with a MY00? I have 323Ci with 34K.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> Am I the only one posting with a MY00? I have 323Ci with 34K.


Nope check my post 2000 323i 101k


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

2001 325i, 24k

-Rattle from B-pillar (fixed with felt)
-Rattle from door sill (fixed with felt)
-squeak from C pillar reading lights (replaced w/ the non-metallic Euro versions)
-whiney differentail (fixed w/ butyl insulatino strip).


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

'01 325Ci - 59,700
'00 328i - 43,000

EDIT: I guess I should also add that for both cars, they have only really been to the dealer for basic maintenance. The 325Ci did have the throttle body go bad at around 5,000 miles and the driver's door seal replaced at 10,000 miles. I believe the control arms on the 328i were replaced around 38,000 too. Other than those things, the two cars have been flawless.


----------



## nexadan (Apr 30, 2004)

*2001 330CiC -- 70k*

2001 330CiC -- 70k

- control arm bushings
- glove box lock
- bloody stall problem started at about 60k...

I looked into extended warranties from private companies... depending on what coverage level you wanted it would run me about 3-5k/year. Decided to cross my fingers instead.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

We have all heard great stories of the 325 which went 300k miles but they did not have any of the techno stuff our E46 has. I'm a bit worried about what might go wrong down the road but I guess I should just enjoy the car and keep driving it. Funny thing is after 34k miles it still drives like it rolled off the lot. Can't say that about many cars I've driven in my lifetime.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> BMW doesn't offer an extended warranty.
> 
> Alex


They do now.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

2002 325Cic 27,400 mi. only repair was early on when both front signals popped out on consecutive days.no other fixes needed as yet.:thumbup:


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

'04 330i ZHP purchased 7/8/04 with only 10 miles on it...as of today approx. 8300 miles!

No problems other than the ones I've caused...need to get a pain scratch out when I removed the sirius radio antenna from the trunk to install a magnet style one on the roof.


----------



## patnak1 (Jun 28, 2003)

2004 330 ZHP, Step Auto

Purchased 7/04= 600miles so far so good. just scratched my front passenger rim


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

2002 325i, purchased July 2002. 19,xxx miles. Only "repair" was the replacement of the seat cover on the passenger side front seat when the car was new-- it had a wierd defect on the surface of the leather. Other than that, it's only been in for scheduled maintenance items.

We also had a '99 323 for about 4 months/5000 miles that had a long laundry list of repairs, and an '00 323 that had all of the typical E46 issues done at least once over 3 years/33,000 miles.


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

2001 325i, Delivery August 2001, 30,900 miles


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

2002 330i
Delivered April 2002
32K Miles

No significant repairs done due to defects.

Minor repairs: premature brake wear, premature control arm bushings wear

All other things (headlight lenses, tires, door panel, painting, etc) were due to my own negligence, or another driver's.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Kaz said:


> They do now.


When did they start that?

EDIT: Never mind, I did a search and found it. Expensive!

Alex


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

60,000

2000 328CI

Vanos
Caliper
blinker housing
moonroof clips

-- all warranty
-- remainder of CS warranty left

1 oil service and Inspection II on my dime

Love the car....


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

2001 330i [build date = 02/01]
45,xxx miles [bought one year ago at 36,000 miles]

Previous owner only had fan recall.
No problems to date!!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

2003 325iT 25,000 miles on it:
Cleaned A/C unit
5 Coils replaced (brought it in twice)
Service I perfomed @ 17,000 Miles
Brakes replaced @ 18,000 Miles
Otherwise perfect...:thumbup:


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

2001 330i. 
Delivered August 2001
29,800


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

My Wife's 2003 330Ci 17,000 miles:
Brought it in about 15 times now for all kinds of noises etc
Sunroof broken
Doors do not open
Blue smoke from the tailpipe
Service I performed at 15,000 
Now the remote is not working anymore
Car drives fantastic but a lot of problems for a $43,000 car...:tsk:


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

2002 330i - Took delivery in Feb of that year with about 50 miles, now 30K. Out of pocket on any repairs: $0. Warranty repairs (2): fixed loose weatherstripping on passenger door, tightened antennna wire to receiver. Total out of pocket: $400, for alarm.

Oh yeah other issues: prefers car to arguing with wife, water bill up dramatically from frequent washings, driving below 4K rpms is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

kdshapiro said:


> 2002 330i - Took delivery in Feb of that year with about 50 miles, now 30K. Out of pocket on any repairs: $0. Warranty repairs (2): fixed loose weatherstripping on passenger door, tightened antennna wire to receiver. Total out of pocket: $400, for alarm.


Your driving habits seem to be like mine.  Your car is just 2 months older, while mine is 2000 miles older. How did you end up paying $400 for the alarm? I just paid $150 Canadian for the alarm as part of my signing deal, and installation was on them.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> Your driving habits seem to be like mine.  Your car is just 2 months older, while mine is 2000 miles older. How did you end up paying $400 for the alarm? I just paid $150 Canadian for the alarm as part of my signing deal, and installation was on them.


Actually I think I exaggerated a few dollars, dunno why I said $400. The alarm + installation was about $300.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

2004 330Ci
European Delivery May 2003
Redelivery July 2003
Current miles: Just rolled over 8000

Took two trips to dealer to get battery discharge problem fixed (known problem).
One visit for 1 year service.


----------



## liljayp (Jan 14, 2004)

*My Mileage*

2000 323CI ----> 18,560 Miles


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

2004 325XI, 6500 miles, so far so good... :thumbup:


----------



## bluekid (Aug 25, 2004)

BMW 323CI Coupe (E46)

156'000km (approx 100'000miles)

Most of them driven on Highway&Speedway.

Known problems till today:
- Door left/right --> Rubber seal replacement

That's it!

Chris :thumbup:


----------



## njnyc330i (Nov 3, 2003)

'01 330i with Sport Package .... a little over 60K miles. After 50K miles, things started falling apart ... clutch blew out, window regulator broke, moonroof became mis-aligned, numerous squeaks, rattles started. A great car for the 1st 3 years, but questionable quality post 50K. My car is garaged and I mainly drive on highways (northern NJ).


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

njnyc330i said:


> '01 330i with Sport Package .... a little over 60K miles. After 50K miles, things started falling apart ... clutch blew out, window regulator broke, moonroof became mis-aligned, numerous squeaks, rattles started. A great car for the 1st 3 years, but questionable quality post 50K. My car is garaged and I mainly drive on highways (northern NJ).


Hmm I am wondering why. My car really has no rattles I am wondering if its partially because I dont have the folding rear seats?

2000 323i 101k


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

njnyc330i said:


> '01 330i with Sport Package .... a little over 60K miles. After 50K miles, things started falling apart ... clutch blew out, window regulator broke, moonroof became mis-aligned, numerous squeaks, rattles started. A great car for the 1st 3 years, but questionable quality post 50K. My car is garaged and I mainly drive on highways (northern NJ).


 Window regulator issues, moonroof alignment, and squeaks and rattles are pretty common on the E46... I don't think that qualifies as falling apart. Most people seem to have gone through several regulators through car ownership.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

alee said:


> Window regulator issues, moonroof alignment, and squeaks and rattles are pretty common on the E46... I don't think that qualifies as falling apart. Most people seem to have gone through several regulators through car ownership.


I wonder how bad these rattles get to be. I have a 1987 e30 that doesn't rattle AT ALL, even at 17 years old. It's like brand new in that regard. I have been hoping my new e46 will similar, at least for the decade that I might own it.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Staszek said:


> Hmm I am wondering why. My car really has no rattles I am wondering if its partially because I dont have the folding rear seats?
> 
> 2000 323i 101k


My seats fold down yet I don't have any rattles :dunno:


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

I am wondering if its an isolated problem, before I saw this thread today when I was driving to work I was just thinking how much I really enjoy that my car feels basically showroom new when driving. Not creaks or rattles, nothing falling off or apart (ok window regulators but eh $70 not to bad). Hope I dont jinks myself, 4 years old over 100k still going really strong


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

2004 330ci - Purchased 9/03 - 21K miles

Following Problems:

@ 3 months - Replaced DME due to stalling problems
@ 6 months - Climate Control recall (battery drain)
@ 11 months - Sunroof shade came off rails
@ 11 months - A pillar clips came off? (rattle inside cabin)
@ 11 months - Interior sqeeking (window seals)
pending - stereo recall (parts on order)

A bit of a hassle, but not major problems...and such a pleasure to drive.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

2004 330xi with 6000 miles:<O</O
- New Transmission - had cold start problem<O</O
- New Alternator - battery light kept coming on intermittently<O</O

<ORuns great now! </O

<O</O


----------

